# Camping Roquetas / Camping Cuevas Mar (Palomares)



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody been to, and can comment on, either of these sites on the Almeria coastline recently?
I've an old copy of "Alan Rogers ,Spain / Portugal" with me here in Portugal. Looking for a site en route home to France at the mid / end Jan..These 2 look OK (tho I doubt I'll get a price like it is here in Portugal?!, where it is GREAT Value for a motorhome)

Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry Garcia can't help with your enquiry. Had to post up though to compliment your avatar  .
Having played with a banjo band for many years (on sousaphone) it brought a big smile to my face  
Steve.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

well Mr Tuba man.....you're a serious disappointment to me!
Tho ANYONE that likes the banjo is a friend of mine!I've lived 10 years now in the south of France trying to find banjo lovers without success....ho, hum life goes on,....................

You like the banjo????
check out a friend of mine from Kansas USA.......Mike West and his band "Truckstop Honeymoon"....
best banjo picker you'll hear!
There's a ton of stuff on UTube.......

Garcia


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We stayed at La Garrofa " not sure if in the Alan Rogers book " which is on the N340 .The bus stops outside the site and runs every 1/2 hour 10 minute bus ride to Almeria .The site is quite with a nice bar and restaurant and you can walk out of your motorhome straight onto the beach,which is great for fishing and snorkling.
We stopped 56 nights from Sept last year at 12.5 euro`s per night.If you have the ACSI book it would be 16 euro`s this year.

Hope this helps


Les


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Garcia said:


> well Mr Tuba man.....you're a serious disappointment to me!
> Tho ANYONE that likes the banjo is a friend of mine!I've lived 10 years now in the south of France trying to find banjo lovers without success....ho, hum life goes on,....................
> 
> You like the banjo????
> ...


The guy with the banjo on my avatar is Howard (shep) Shepherd, he's also got lots of stuff on you tube, he is a plectrum banjoist though and plays in the style of Eddie Peabody.
We still do the odd gig, in fact have 15 booked for this year (as a duo) which is the most I've had for a while.
Howard gets invited regularly to the states to play at banjo conventions.
Next time me and Mrs Tubby are in France I'll look you up and we can talk music (and banjos :wink: ) over a beer or 2.
Steve.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Camping Roquetas is a very good site good facilities, lots of space per site. If you go there could you please give me shoute because i have lost our list of friends that winter there. Many thanks


----------

